# powerhead



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

can i run a powerhead in my 55g without having a UGF? i was wondering because on the boxes of the powerheads i was looking at they say they hook up to a UGF. i want to just hang one from the side of my tank or whatever. what kind is best to get?

also is 15$ good price for 3inch rbp?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats a good price

you dont have to use a ugf, if you use feeder make sure to use something to keep them from being sucked into the powerhead, I suggest you use a RIo water pump instead they have more stuff with them and are better In my opinion

I suggest Rio 1400 its 22 bucks here http://www.aquatictech.com/pumps.html


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

15 bucks is a good price for a 3 inch rbp.. well canadian anyways...
...And you do not need a under gravel filter, but it is always a plus... if you do hook it up without one then make sure the intake part is filtered so that no fish can get sucked up by it


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just bought a Hagen Pro 4 powerhead from Big Al's (was on clearance







) and I just have it suction cupped to the side of my tank and it's working so far.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I perfer aqua clear brand power heads.

MAD


----------

